# Netzwerkvariable zwischen e!COCKPIT und CODESYS



## schoebenji (15 Februar 2022)

Hallo miteinander!

Ich versuche gerade Daten zwischen einem 750-8212 und einem RevolutionPi mittels Netzwerkvariablen auszutauschen. Der WAGO-Controller wird mit e!Cockpit programmiert und der RevolutionPi mit Codesys V3. Mein Problem hier ist, dass der Datentransfer von Codesys zu e!Cockpit einwandfrei funktioniert aber in die andere Richtung leider nicht. Hin und wieder empfängt Codesys die Daten beim Start des Programms aber danach nicht mehr. Also Codesys als Sender und e!Cockpit als Empfänger funktioniert aber Codesys als Empfänger und e!Cockpit als Sender nicht.
Ich habe auch sichergestellt, dass verschiedene Ports, IP-Adressen und  Variablenlistenerkennungen verwendet werden aber es hilft alles nichts.

Kann mir hier jemand von euch weiterhelfen?

Danke im Voraus!


----------

